# Tech Tip for R15-300 Users



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

D* has sent out a tech tip for the R15-300.

The -300 did not have their hard drives properly mapped. This may cause slow or inconsistent responsiveness with the trick play and record functions.

Two ways to fix: "Reset Everything" & "Reformat"

Reset Everything:
Menu
Settings
Setup
Reset Everything
Enter 3 dashes (-)
The Reciever will reset and then begin the guided setup.

-OR-

Reformat:
Red reset button on front panel.
After the "Almost there.." the screen will turn black
press RECORD and DOWN ARROW buttons on the front panel and hold for 5-10 seconds.
Light on the record button should appear and remain on for approx 30-60 seconds.
Reformat is complete after the light on the record button turns off and "Acquiring info" appears on screen"
Begin guided setup.

You only need to do this if your unit is slow or incosistent responsiveness with the trick play and record functions.

Remember your recordings and series links will be lost.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The last software upgrade for the -300 (106C) was supposed to overcome this problem without a reformat (possibly at the loss of some disk space, don't know). However, I strongly recommend doing both a reformat and a reset everything on any replacement unit you might get, on any new unit you might get, and any existing unit that continues to give you significant problems, lockups, lost recordings, etc.

Carl


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The last software upgrade for the -300 (106C) was supposed to overcome this problem without a reformat (possibly at the loss of some disk space, don't know). However, I strongly recommend doing both a reformat and a reset everything on any replacement unit you might get, on any new unit you might get, and any existing unit that continues to give you significant problems, lockups, lost recordings, etc.
> 
> Carl


Actually I heard that when a tech installs a new r15 part of the activation process is that a csr asks and confirms that there is a reformat done on the unit prior to the tech leaving. Of course this is just what I have heard.


----------



## unsub (Dec 27, 2004)

I have done a reformat and seen no improvement at all. Reformat is a good idea if you have nothing on your hard drive that you care about, but don't expect miracles.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Dbadone said:


> Actually I heard that when a tech installs a new r15 part of the activation process is that a csr asks and confirms that there is a reformat done on the unit prior to the tech leaving. Of course this is just what I have heard.


I always reformat when I install an R15 but I have never been asked to do it by a csr.


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

I activated my R15-300 last week and nothing was ever said about doing a "reset". The unit works find even though it's not a "Tivo".


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a reset, a reformat.

If you do not yet have anything (or very much) recorded, you might consider doing one (it will erase anything you have recorded).

If you already have a number of shows recorded that you don't want to lose, and the R15 is working okay for you, then I wouldn't worry about it at this time.

Carl


----------

